# promethazine in a joint



## GrowingGreenGiant (Feb 23, 2009)

has anyone every tried sprinkling promethazine in a joint or blunt? what is the experience like and would you recomend it?


----------



## estesj (Feb 23, 2009)

GrowingGreenGiant said:


> has anyone every tried sprinkling promethazine in a joint or blunt? what is the experience like and would you recomend it?


 Thats funny as hell dude. It might be calming but will taste terrible.


----------



## Jobo (Feb 23, 2009)

it lays you out flat. It was in a blunt wrap that was soaked in liquid permethazine. Almost seemed like you were drinking the blunt.


----------



## estesj (Feb 23, 2009)

yea the liquid kind is the shit. Ive smoked X on a blunt and got off ok. they call it escel
ade


----------



## GrowingGreenGiant (Feb 23, 2009)

i havent heard anything bad about it so far, so ill probly test it out as soon as i get my hands on some more promethazine


----------



## SOorganic (Feb 23, 2009)

R u serious? That stuff is for up set stomaches how would it get u any higher??


----------



## GrowingGreenGiant (Feb 24, 2009)

its way more than for up set stomachs. my friend recently had his knee operated on and the doctor gave him some pretty high dose promethazine. from what ive heard from him it puts you into a sort of euphoric state.


----------



## estesj (Feb 24, 2009)

GrowingGreenGiant said:


> its way more than for up set stomachs. my friend recently had his knee operated on and the doctor gave him some pretty high dose promethazine. from what ive heard from him it puts you into a sort of euphoric state.


 yea prometh also inhances opiates as well as eases your stomach.


----------



## moose88 (Feb 24, 2009)

yea its called sizzurp


----------



## SolarToker (Feb 24, 2009)

I would first smoke the joint then take the promethazine.


----------



## moose88 (Feb 24, 2009)

sure but id rather smoke it instant


----------



## GrowingGreenGiant (Feb 24, 2009)

yea, might as well kill two birds with one stone


----------



## Grapeman420 (Sep 30, 2009)

do it! its called a lean blunt! ima do one right now since i gots a cold hahahahahaha.


----------



## steadygrowin' (Oct 2, 2009)

down here in the lone star we drank!
promethazine with codeine syrup
ive heard of the pills..but i never taken em
i get ahold of liquid prometh solo
and most of the time i come up on
prometh with codeine...shit taste sooo good
boyz go crazy for drank down here in texas


----------



## Grapeman420 (Oct 2, 2009)

steadygrowin' said:


> down here in the lone star we drank!
> promethazine with codeine syrup
> ive heard of the pills..but i never taken em
> i get ahold of liquid prometh solo
> ...


lately ive been making hella lean  whenever i run out of prom/cod I get the last little bit and rub it on to a blunt with my finger, then let it dry for at least fifteen minutes. I reccomend not puting any near the mouth piece tho...


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 3, 2009)

dont smoke pharmacuticals!
they are not meant for your lungs!


----------



## cbtwohundread (Oct 3, 2009)

u can have a heart attack smoking pills like x,and lean.,.,.smoke herb.,.,lean if your gona lean.,.,i used to when i was young.,.,but since leave everything that doent gro alone.,.,lean if your gona lean/.,.,.smoke if ya smoke sepreratly.,.,its not go0d to smoke pillz or liquid lean.,or x.,.,.,heart attack waiting to happen


----------



## steadygrowin' (Oct 3, 2009)

i agree...dont rub ya drank on any blunt....i heard that its really bad for u
just stay sippin if ur lucky enough to have the connect


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 4, 2009)

lil wayne on that leaaan haha

[youtube]Zsjy4Vu3MAM[/youtube]


----------



## Grapeman420 (Oct 9, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> lil wayne on that leaaan haha
> 
> [youtube]Zsjy4Vu3MAM[/youtube]


haha thats hella funny, fuck lil wayne. its all bout Mac dre but shit he's not alive! haha oh well Mac dre will just be the best rapper whoe EVER lived...


----------

